# HMCS Corner Brook training in Charlottetown Harbour



## kratz (26 Jun 2009)

Great to hear the subs are out. It would be a sight to see her on the surface in Charlottetown.

from CBC.ca



> Submarine crew trains in Charlottetown Harbour
> Last Updated: Friday, June 26, 2009 | 5:06 PM AT
> 
> A Canadian navy submarine was in Charlottetown Harbour conducting training exercises Friday.
> ...


----------



## Sub_Guy (27 Jun 2009)

Interesting article.  

So the Corner Brook was there 12 years ago?  *shakes magic 8 ball*  "nope, not a chance in hell"

Nevertheless it is nice to see one of our boats out there doing something.


----------



## Messmom (3 Jul 2009)

Be kind!! It's the media. Consider ourselves lucky that they recognized it was a sub. A senior Herald reporter still can't tell the difference between a sailor and a soldier.

And given how shallow Charlottetown harbour is (muddy C5 dome anyone?), I have to wonder what kind of training...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Jul 2009)

Messmom said:
			
		

> Be kind!! It's the media. Consider ourselves lucky that they recognized it was a sub. A senior Herald reporter still can't tell the difference between a sailor and a soldier.
> 
> And given how shallow Charlottetown harbour is (muddy C5 dome anyone?), I have to wonder what kind of training...



How true...look how often they refer to an M113 as a tank


----------



## Messmom (7 Jul 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> How true...look how often they refer to an M113 as a tank



Aye.

Even a senior reporter for a Halifax newspaper could not get it right recently.

At the Concecration and Presentation of the Queen's Colour to the Canadian Navy, this gent, who has been reporting in this city for decades, refered to the 500 men and women in black uniforms and white peak caps as.............. you guessed it, soldiers.


----------



## Sailorwest (7 Jul 2009)

Don't forget to thank Pierre and Paul (Hellyer) for that nice touch. As much as we've been put into distinctive uniforms, those 20+ years in the middle have dramatically and maybe permanently altered how Canadians, and particularly the media view who we are. Armed Forces = Army, personnel = soldiers.


----------



## kratz (5 Jun 2011)

This thread seems the best on the places the CTV's news coverage of the boat running aground.



> The Canadian Press
> Date: Sunday Jun. 5, 2011 3:29 PM ET
> 
> ESQUIMALT, B.C. — Two sailors suffered minor injuries after a Canadian submarine struck bottom during weekend training exercises off Vancouver Island.
> ...


----------



## Jaydub (5 Jun 2011)

That really sucks.  I have a couple friends on that Sub.  It's a good thing no one lost their lives.
I wonder if they'll be able to finish the remainder of the exercise.


----------



## Infanteer (5 Jun 2011)

Are we like the American Navy - are heads going to roll over this?


----------



## SoldierInAYear (5 Jun 2011)

Wow..good everyone is okay.


----------



## Stoker (5 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Are we like the American Navy - are heads going to roll over this?



Depends on the results of the investigaion. You usually don't get promoted for running your sub aground.


----------



## FSTO (5 Jun 2011)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Depends on the results of the investigaion. You usually don't get promoted for running your sub aground.



New CO who was fresh off the Norwegian Perisher course. I hope he doesn't lose his command over this.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jun 2011)

FSTO said:
			
		

> New CO who was fresh off the Norwegian Perisher course. I hope he doesn't lose his command over this.



Hey FSTO have we stopped sending guys on the UK Perisher course?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Jun 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Hey FSTO have we stopped sending guys on the UK Perisher course?



I'll answer that: The UK perishers are now run exclusively on nuke boats because that is all they now operate. We don't have anyone nuke qualified in our sub service.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Jun 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I'll answer that: The UK perishers are now run exclusively on nuke boats because that is all they now operate. We don't have anyone nuke qualified in our sub service.



Thank you.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jun 2011)

Running a sub underwater without active systems is always a risky and impressive feat. It’s quite possible that the charts for the area are incorrect, new rocks are found all the time on this coast. As one coastal Captain put it: On this coast it’s not a matter of if you will run aground, but when.

I hope no damage is done to the Sub and the issue is not caused by poor command/navigation issues. This program has taken to much flak already.


----------



## medicineman (6 Jun 2011)

It's possible the chart was inaccurate - my wife was on REG when they had a similar oopee happen...turned out the shoal was uncharted.    

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jun 2011)

Thread's been cleaned. The removed posts have not been deleted, but stored for future reference.

Everyone grow up.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> This thread seems the best on the places the CTV's news coverage of the boat running aground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An update....


> A board of inquiry says a navy submarine ran aground off the West Coast of Vancouver Island this past June because of human error.
> 
> The board also ruled that inadequate training and experience aboard HMCS Corner Brook were contributing factors in the accident.
> 
> Navy Capt. Luc Cassivi says the incident was avoidable, adding those aboard the submarine failed to account for the vessel's actual position ....


The Canadian Press, 16 Dec 11


----------

